# Stockton, CA 10/9/16 swap



## KingSized HD (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm not involved in organizing this but thought I'd post it since I hadn't seen it. The bike swap/show is held along with the car show. JAF/CO is usually there with some great stuff on offer.


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 3, 2016)

JAF/CO  will be there bringing some good stuff

Open house at my shop after the swap around
2:30  about 3 miles away
(209) 481-9464
1031 Coolidge Ave 
Stockton , CA 95215


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm gonna try and make this.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 15, 2016)

I  was just at Jim's place today, he's got some Awsome things in that shop. It was a pleasure chatting with you today Jim, I look forward to being able to do it again, and talk more about CWC's!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 16, 2016)

Did you see the 39 Ridewell? Sweetness.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice! You can sit there and drool on all the CWC stuff.lol I'm lucky to live so close to this place, Jim's a pleasure to talk to, and he has CWC stuff that'll make your mouth drop.


----------

